# Dyslexia



## cw955 (Apr 8, 2003)

Just seen a dyslexic Yorkshire-man wearing a cat flap.


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

why is *dyslexia* so hard to spell?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

cw955 said:


> Just seen a dyslexic Yorkshire-man wearing a cat flap.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Hoggy.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

So this dyslexic walks into a bra.......

I knew a dyslexic pimp once..... He bought a warehouse.

And a dyslexic devil worshiper, he sold his soul to santa


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## fiftyish (Oct 6, 2010)




----------



## clewb (Aug 8, 2014)

spike said:


> why is *dyslexia* so hard to spell?


So they can test for it?  If you can't spell it there's a good chance your affected?


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Its to stop people with dyslexia from applying for benefit. If you spell it wrong then your application is binned cos they don't know what you're talking about.
If you spell it right then you've just proved you don't have dyslexia. :lol:


----------



## UnrealEgg (Oct 12, 2014)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

ZephyR2 said:


> Its to stop people with dyslexia from applying for benefit. If you spell it wrong then your application is binned cos they don't know what you're talking about.
> If you spell it right then you've just proved you don't have dyslexia. :lol:


eh?


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## peachy2501 (May 12, 2015)




----------

